# What shoes do you squat in?



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Tsia

Do you wear heeled oly style shoes or flat sole?

Also what brand? (Chucks, adipowers, romeleos, do wins ect)


----------



## hulkk (Nov 24, 2014)

My best squat was in Chucks but I do some high bar lifting in Do-win olly shoes.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been using adidas powerlift 2.0 for last 18 months or so and hit some decent numbers but admittedly they seemed to shine when I narrowed my stance and went more 'mid bar'

Thinking about going back to my flat sole wrestling shoes and going low bar wide stance again


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Adipowers :thumbup1:


----------



## RAY-MAN (Apr 3, 2014)

Merrell hammer glove. perfect for squats and all-round gym use.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

adidas trainers with a very flat sole.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Tsia
> 
> Do you wear heeled oly style shoes or flat sole?
> 
> Also what brand? (Chucks, adipowers, romeleos, do wins ect)


 these sexy things


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

Do-wins for me to but I've also thinking about going back to some flat shoes just to see how it feels


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Fbmmofo said:


> Do-wins for me to but I've also thinking about going back to some flat shoes just to see how it feels


 What do wins do you use?


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Bare feet. When my squat is back up to scratch I will be wearing Adidas PL 2's.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RAY-MAN said:


> Merrell hammer glove. perfect for squats and all-round gym use.
> 
> View attachment 129181


 I use to squat in merrells, toe spays out as well so you can really spread the floor with them

Basically the same premise behind the reebok crossfits that every one goes bananas over since mark bell started pimping them


----------



## hulkk (Nov 24, 2014)

swole troll said:


> I've been using adidas powerlift 2.0 for last 18 months or so and hit some decent numbers but admittedly they seemed to shine when I narrowed my stance and went more 'mid bar'
> 
> Thinking about going back to my flat sole wrestling shoes and going low bar wide stance again


 Probably the way to go if your looking for a big squat, I like deadlifting in a wrestling shoe but like the broader base of the chucks for squatting.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Lots of lads in my gym squat in just their socks


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Thinking of investing in some lifting shoes. Power lifts or more mile lifters


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cheap plimsols from primark then when they start to smell, i throw them away and buy some more.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

swole troll said:


> What do wins do you use?


 f**k knows. Green ones


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a pair of adipowers but have binned them and gone back to my trusty Converse.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Mingster said:


> I have a pair of adipowers but have binned them and gone back to my trusty Converse.


 Do you squat wide stance?

I've found that with flat soles I tend to increase my foot width a fair bit and usually opt for more of a low bar position


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

swole troll said:


> Do you squat wide stance?
> 
> I've found that with flat soles I tend to increase my foot width a fair bit and usually opt for more of a low bar position


 Not particularly. I find the heeled shoe tends to push the weight forward which puts a greater strain on my knees.

I lift with a high bar position too.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Might have to revert back to the wrestling shoes for a bit and see how I get on

I'll always keep a pair of heeled for benching but not vital for my squat


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

Cheap £10 flats


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh, Nath.. not you


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Adidas Power Perfect 2s


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Chuck Taylor's. I've got Reebok Nano 5.0s for general gym use.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Power perfect II's or chucks depending.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Chuck's all the way.....only cos im too tight to splash out on a pair of adipowers 

And i generally squat high bar.....would they offer an advantage with this style...?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Chuck's all the way.....only cos im too tight to splash out on a pair of adipowers
> 
> And i generally squat high bar.....would they offer an advantage with this style...?


 Potentially

There is no clear cut answer but generally the more narrow and high bar stance you squat with the more you tend to benefit from a solid heeled oly shoe

That's not to say wide stance low bar won't benefit also but there is greater potential for benefit with those that squat narrow (er), high (er) bar

I put (er) because obviously stance and bar position isn't that black and white, there is varying degrees of all styles


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

swole troll said:


> Potentially
> 
> There is no clear cut answer but generally the more narrow and high bar stance you squat with the more you tend to benefit from a solid heeled oly shoe
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate, appreciate the feedback :thumb


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sorry no body is perfect they do work for me though


 What colour?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I use flat trainers or go bare footed. Should get some proper shoes really.

I used to train strongman and the guys who competed used heeled shoes for most of their lifts.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Blue n black my two fave colours


 Was hoping they were pink. 17st guy in the gym with pink vibrams. I'd pay to see that. lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Lmao would be amusing well I wouldn't be amused seen as though I'm 18st


 Well look at you Mr. 18st 

Just had to say it. lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bignath4607 said:


> For me squats and deadlifts I use my vibram five fingers look freaky but they work for me


 You don't need a heel for knee bends


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Ended up finally getting some of these Ryderwear beauties:


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

flat thin soled boots in training, adipowers in comp


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

I've recently started to do squats barefoot


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I wear More Miles


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I wear More Miles


 You don't look very stable, your feet are wiggling about.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> You don't look very stable, your feet are wiggling about.


 I don't think the shoes are to blame for that mate.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I don't think the shoes are to blame for that mate.


 Your feet look to be pointing out a lot. I'm no expert but would suggest less of a foot angle.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> Your feet look to be pointing out a lot. I'm no expert but would suggest less of a foot angle.


 Thanks mate but I low bar squat. With the low bar squat , the wider you stand, the more you're going to have to point your feet out. For people with fairly wide stances, this may be as much as 45 degrees. For medium stances,like mine, you're usually looking at 30 degrees.


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

Vibram 5 fingers - been good to me in the past. Wouldnt mind trying adipwrs tho


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

I wear lonsdale boxing boots. Granted they fall apart every 3 months. They are SWIFT.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghostspike said:


> I wear lonsdale boxing boots. Granted they fall apart every 3 months. They are SWIFT.


 Same but the black trainer with the flat sole. holding up so far bargain at £21.99


----------

